# USI LONDON DRAW TUBE SPOTTING SCOPE. 25 X 50



## lostinlenses (Mar 27, 2009)

I know this is not a camera item, but i am sure with the collective knowledge here, you might be able to give me a few clues into this item, is it a chump or a champ.

the internet is great for finding certain things but i have failed to unearth much this afternoon.

Your collective wisdom and responses would be gladly received.


----------

